# This food is healthy



## Andrew___

Can I say هذا الطعام مفيد للصحة

Does this work?


----------



## elroy

Yes.  You could also say هذا الطعام *صحي*.


----------



## suma

Sulhafa your verison to me means that "this food is good for one's health", i.e. nutritious, full of vitamins and nutriments; while Elroy's means "this food is healthy", i.e. wholesome and not contaminated or germ ridden.


----------



## xebonyx

Speaking of the word "healthy/nutritional", is  مغذي  generally used for drink(ie. tea) rather than صحي? This is what I was told.


----------



## cherine

Nutritional does mean مغذي (mughadhdhi) but healthy is usually referred to as صِحِّي .
The expression مفيد للصحة is also correct but... why use two words when you can use only one?


----------



## xebonyx

I wasn't referring to "مفيد".. What I meant was is it more common to write  " الشاي مغذي " than "الشاي صحي"?


----------



## Aydintashar

I am not sure, but maybe this is a good translation. Somebody please confirm:
هذا الطعام ذوالعافیة


----------



## elroy

suma said:


> Sulhafa your verison to me means that "this food is good for one's health", i.e. nutritious, full of vitamins and nutriments; while Elroy's means "this food is healthy", i.e. wholesome and not contaminated or germ ridden.


 I would not make that distinction. To me, they both mean "healthy" as in "good for one's health." 


xebonyx said:


> What I meant was is it more common to write " الشاي مغذي " than "الشاي صحي"?


Personally, I think the latter sounds better because as far as I know tea does not have much nutritional value.


Aydintashar said:


> هذا الطعام ذوالعافیة


 No, that wouldn't work. First of all, it would be ذو عافية (no article) but that sounds strange.  Food may contribute to your عافية (physical well-being, wholeness), but we would not say that it _has_ عافية.


----------



## suma

Update to my post:
Elroy's version could be understood either way, but Sulhafa's is definately more on the lines as I said.


----------



## elroy

suma said:


> Elroy's version could be understood either way


 Sorry to persist, but I've never come across صحي used with your meaning, and it is a *very* common word.  Do you have any examples of usage that supports your definition?  I'm always prepared to learn something new.


----------



## suma

For example _maa2 Si77ee_, bottled water as sold in lots of Gulf countries, to mean that the water is pure and clean, filtered and free contaminents. I doubt the word _Si77ee_ is being used as "nutritious (water)", although in other contexts it could be understood that way.


----------



## elroy

صحي does not mean "nutritious" but "healthy," and to me, "healthy water" makes sense.  Of course, it follows that healthy food/water is not contaminated, but that's only _implied_ by the word.

I'd be interested in hearing other opinions.


----------



## suma

What I mean is that the word _Si77ee _can be understood in either of the two possibilities depending on context.

A meal at McDonald's is certainly free of germs or contaminents, but most people would not consider it "healthy" food in the sense of good nutrition, but it is wholesome and clean so in the other sense it's _Si77ee._
But I can say I'm into fitness and therefore only eat _Ta3aam_ _Si77ee_, meaning healthy food, i.e. full of vitamins and nutritious.

But when used to describe water, most times we mean pure & clean, filtered free of contaminents, because the opposite is quite common in many parts of the world.


----------



## elroy

No, Suma, we would never describe McDonald's food as صحي.  As you know, the word comes from صحة, so something that is not good for your صحة is not صحي!


----------



## suma

But do you see my point with reference to _maa2 Si77ee _?
In this context we're not refering to the nutritional value of water or its caloric, vitamin content; if any?
Instead the meaning is its state of being contaminent-free.


----------



## elroy

Maybe, but that has to do with ماء and not with صحي.  We do not normally talk about water in terms of its nutritional value or its caloric content, so that's not what is implied when we say that it is "healthy."

So the difference is in the different aspects that are emphasized or implied when different substances are referred to as صحي, but the fundamental meaning of the word is the same: "good for - or at least not harmful to - one's health."


----------



## xebonyx

Ok, well I have this bottled "juice/tea" which reads "all natural tea with herbs w/ an infusion of Yerba Mate". On the back it reads Health Benefits: Anti oxidants, vitamins and minerals, increased energy, increased focus. Would مغذي still be excluded as an option?


----------



## cherine

If it's about health benefits then we mostly say: فوائد صحية or الفوائد الصحية which means the benefits it gives to one's health.


----------



## xebonyx

Right, but I'm saying since it has that on it, maybe مغذي could be used to refer to the tea,as I said before.


----------



## elroy

I would say صحي and not مغذي to refer to that tea.

مغذي means "nutritious."  Would you call that tea nutritious in English?  I wouldn't.


----------



## cherine

I confirm Elroy's answer.
The only meaning of مغذي is nutritious. If you can't describe something as nutritious, in English, it's the same in Arabic.


----------

